
14% of women considered quitting their jobs because of the coronavirus pandemic - adwmayer
https://fortune.com/2020/04/23/coronavirus-women-should-i-quit-my-job-covid-19-childcare/
======
vegetablepotpie
>Eleven percent of men told the pay-equity software company that they have
considered doing the same.

Is a 3% difference statistically significant?

The article details inequities in employment between men and women, but I
don’t think this survey shows an example of that.

~~~
hughdbrown
Numbers from:
[https://www.surveymonkey.com/results/SM-67XBXHYX7/](https://www.surveymonkey.com/results/SM-67XBXHYX7/)
men: 11.74%, 298 subjects women: 14.24%, 288 subjects

Statistical analysis from:
[https://www.socscistatistics.com/tests/ztest/default2.aspx](https://www.socscistatistics.com/tests/ztest/default2.aspx)

I don't believe the difference is significant at p<0.1 or any number below.

------
nmstoker
Here's the link to the survey results:
[https://www.surveymonkey.com/results/SM-67XBXHYX7/](https://www.surveymonkey.com/results/SM-67XBXHYX7/)

It's a shame that they did not record/release data on the number of children
the respondents have, as this is likely to be a major input to the decision
about whether someone would give up work. There are exceptions scenarios but
broadly it seems reasonable to expect more children would make it more
worthwhile to give up.

There are some other quirks in he results: differing age distributions of men
and women - you could imagine that if people were asked in person that
traditionally some women may be more reticent to give the true answer but
responding inaccurately online seems a little odd. It's also instructive that
about 5% of respondents had considered quitting but hadn't told their partner.

